# what would cause this on PT-22



## expressdog01 (May 2, 2012)

[/URL] [/IMG]what would cause this on PT-22
Does anyone know what would cause this. I bought this gun new about 9 mounth's ago have run around 200 blazer's thru it,







called taurus told them about it and they said it was a slide stop. mine looks ok they wanted me to send it in and offered to sell me a shipping tag for $60.00.they are sending me a new slide stop, has anyone seen this before on a PT-22, thanks expressdog01


----------



## wbfos (Feb 12, 2013)

i'v been using Mini-Mags in mine and had no problems with mine


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

It's a Taurus......did you expect anything better?


----------



## RJ820 (Jan 28, 2013)

I thought that these guns have a lifetime warranty, why do they want to sell you a $60 shipping tag?


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Friends don't let friends buy Taurus...


----------



## Taurus24 (Apr 8, 2013)

Do you ever over load the clip then try to slam it in?? Sometimes this causes issues because if the mag is too full it will remove the slide unintentionally.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This is where the slide meets the frame, right... As the slide slams forward from shooting?

I had a Taurus PT22 when they very, very first came out. I got it in the 1990s. I later sold it.

The frame is aluminum, and the slide is steel. They hit against each other as the gun is fired. This will cause some wear on the aluminum frame

I was told by Taurus to not use hyper velocity rounds - and that this was the cause of this frame damage. Admittedly, I did use a few when I first got the gun - until I knew that was a no-no. But, even with regular rounds, this continued to get worse and worse.

I don't know if every PT22 owner will eventually see this with some range use of the gun - but it does seem probably. The one I had would only work with the 1 mag that came with the gun. The gun didn't work at all when I first got it. I sent it back with the magazine. They fixed it, but bent the mag lips and did some mag adjustments - making the mag hold 1 less round, unfortunately. And, the gun would only work with that 1 magazine.

Not sure how my info helps you - but truthfully - the gun is an inexpensive gun. And, the long, heavy trigger makes it harder to shoot with the pin point accuracy you can get with target style 22 pistols. You'll probably just have to live with it., If it gets bad enough - see if Taurus will replace it at some point. They may try to blame you for using hot ammo and deny the claim, however.

On the one I had - this was just cosmetic damage. It did not effect functioning of the gun. However - depending on how much you shoot it, it could eventually become an issue


----------

